# Morels in northern Minnesota



## Dtails

I'm have always heard that morels are up there around big falls but have yet to find any. Has anyone else had luck?? And what areas are you looking in? Only asking because there's a lack of elm trees up there?


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Aspen trees up north is what you want. It's a different beast


----------



## Dtails

morelmaniacmn said:


> Aspen trees up north is what you want. It's a different beast


Hey thanks for the info!!! Hopefully next weekend I'll have some luck


----------

